# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  Manual Cisco ATA 186

## jstiva

Εχει κανείς ή γνωρίζει που μπορώ να το βρω?

----------


## ice

cisco site το καλυτερο !!

----------


## Vigor

Ψάξε για το folder 'Cisco ATA 186 Analog Telephone Adapter' στο DC++. 
Tο απόγευμα που θα επιστρέψω στο σπίτι θα περάσω στα shares μου όλο το σχετικό documentation που έχω κατεβάσει απ΄την Cisco.

----------


## jstiva

> Ψάξε για το folder 'Cisco ATA 186 Analog Telephone Adapter' στο DC++. 
> Tο απόγευμα που θα επιστρέψω στο σπίτι θα περάσω στα shares μου όλο το σχετικό documentation που έχω κατεβάσει απ΄την Cisco.


ΟΚ ευχαριστώ! Θα σε leechar-ω με τον "δέοντα" τρόπο....

----------


## Vigor

Μπορείς να βρείς πλέον διαθέσιμα όλα τα σχετικά documents στη λίστα μου.

----------


## jstiva

> Μπορείς να βρείς πλέον διαθέσιμα όλα τα σχετικά documents στη λίστα μου.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Κατάφερα να κατεβάσω κατιτις από Cisco αλλά η δική σου συλλογή είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερη! Σε Leechar-ω ανηλεώς...  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Χαρά μας που μας προτιμήσατε!  ::  
Ας είναι καλά το site της Cisco. Φαντάζομαι πως το αρχείο που χρειάζεται να του ρίξεις πιο ενδελεχή ματιά είναι το:

_Cisco ATA 186 and Cisco ATA 188 Analog Telephone Adaptor Administrators Guide for SIP (version 3.0).pdf_  ::

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> Μπορείς να βρείς πλέον διαθέσιμα όλα τα σχετικά documents στη λίστα μου.
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Κατάφερα να κατεβάσω κατιτις από Cisco αλλά η δική σου συλλογή είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερη! Σε Leechar-ω ανηλεώς...


Είσαι και παλιός ντε...κάνε μια αναζήτηση  ::   ::   ::  

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3595

Ότι δεν βρεις απο ΑΤΑ ρώτα τον master ( =me )  ::

----------


## jstiva

> Είσαι και παλιός ντε...κάνε μια αναζήτηση


O Παλιός είναι αλλιώς...(τον βαραίνουν και οι μήνες του!)γι' αυτό αίναι κάτι "ωραίοι" νέοι που μόλις απόλύθηκαν για να τον βοηθάνε  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ευχαριστώ πάντως όλα τα παιδιά που βοήθησαν άμεσα

----------

